
My dinner with Peter Thiel - sajid
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/nick-bilton-dinner-with-peter-thiel
======
GreaterFool
Wasn't there a story of some guy who's Tesla order got cancelled after he
blasted Elon Musk for not serving good enough food at some event? This
reminded me of that story.

There's a point the article is trying to make but in my view the dinner story
completely buries it. I don't know how the invitation looked like so I don't
know if the author was right to expect a lavish meal. If it said "Please join
me for a dinner" and there was no dinner then that sucks and he's a bad host
and I would at least say "Hey, I was expecting food so can we at least order
some pizza?"

If Thiel offered you a coffee, would you expect an expensive and fancy coffee
just because he's rich? If he invited you to a chat at a local Starbucks,
would you expect him to pay for the coffee? The article is full of entitlement
and I wonder if it's warranted. "He's rich so he can afford it" is not a
justification for one's inflated expectations.

